# Scott Pilgrim vs. the World



## Black Dragon (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife and I just finished watching Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.  We weren't familiar with the graphic novel, and didn't have particularly high expectations for it.  Wow, were we wrong.  This film blew us away.

Perhaps the best thing about it is the fusion of fantasy and reality which permeates the film.  At some points its a touching drama, while at others it's a video game come to life.  There are plenty final fantasy references throughout, and a great final battle with enchanted swords.

Did any of you guys get to see this?


----------



## Chilari (Jun 14, 2011)

I read the graphic novels first. My housemate has them all and was obsessed with them; he was incredibly excited about the film, but he wouldn't let me watch it until I'd read the graphic novels. He even waited two days for me to finish them after the film came out, then he, my fiance (who also lives in the same house and who had also been made to read the graphic novels before me) and I went to see the film at the cinema. It was awesome. I've watched it about 4 or 5 times since then; my housemate has it on DVD. I have some of the songs from it on my Youtube playlist.

There are more geeky references in the graphic novels, including one I got and my housemate didn't (which I call a victory). So as geeks we all appreciated the references to computer games and whatnot. The film really brought it to life though. The fusion of the action and the special effects was great, and the performances in the film were incredible, particularly for Knives Chau and Wallace Wells. I was slightly disappointed that the ending was changed (removing the reference I got that my housemate didn't), but I gather this was because the film script was finalised before book 6 was done, and in any case book 6 really slows the pace down in the first half of it and while that works for graphic novels, it wouldn't have for the film.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 14, 2011)

> I was slightly disappointed that the ending was changed (removing the reference I got that my housemate didn't)



OK, you've piqued my curiosity.  Can you tell us what the original ending from the graphic novel was?  We'll try to guess the geeky reference in it.

You may want to use the spoiler button when posting this.  If you load the full message editor, the spoiler button is now a caution symbol on the bottom row of buttons.


----------



## JoanofArch (Jun 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim v. the World is easily in my top ten. I ended up getting the graphic novels after seeing it, mainly so I could see more of Wallace  Fantastic characters who were constantly growing and learning, snappy dialogue, and that strange, whacky, wonderful world Bryan Lee O'Malley created. I've heard he's working on a different story now, but he won't reveal any details because he doesn't like the expectations that arise from rumors. Genre-savvy guy, there.

I've also heard the game is really good! Apparently it's got a different ending than the book and even the TWO different endings from the movie.


----------



## Fodwocket (Jun 16, 2011)

I absolutely adore the movie, the game and the graphic novels.  They did change things in the movie, but I thought they did it in a way that wa still consistent with the story and the characters (mostly) so I didn't mind much.  They kept so much in.  Todd is probably my favourite of the evil exes.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

Fodwocket said:


> Todd is probably my favourite of the evil exes.



Vegan superpowers rock!

So how is the movie's ending different from the graphic novel?


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 23, 2011)

I've read the comics and they were great, but I preferred the movies. Even though the references were fewer, the medium just did so well with the concept that it was awesome. And I wasn't loyal to either ending.

Oh, and Black Dragon, **SPOILERSSINCETAGISN'TWORKING**



Spoiler



the major difference involved Gideon using the subspace highway to alter Scott's memories and control Ramona. They have a fight inside of Ramona's head, and he gets the "Power of Understanding" sword. The Sex Bobombs break up, I think Scott works as a chef or something while other Scott and Kim start a new band. Envy (Scott's ex-girlfriend) plays a bigger role in the finale, too. They also reveal that Gideon has kept all of his ex-girlfriends in cryogenic tubes, and he wants to do the same to Ramona.


----------

